# Duro Tire Blowout



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi
We just got back from a nice trip to the Internantional Peace garden on the Canadian border.
We got about 50 miles from home and the right rear tire on the Outback blew...a original Duro of course.
It probably had 6000 miles on it maybe.
The rim is completely ruined and the rubber beat up a little of the plastic underbelly of the TT.
I guess I will call the dealer and see if he will make good.
Suggestions?
What has everyone else had to do to get tire issues settled?
I won't take another trip on those pieces of junk for sure.
Oh well could have been much worse.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Bill..
Glad you and your family are safe..
There is a few posts here what others have done, do a search and most important get new tires immediately..


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone want to offer an opinion about the best replacement for the lousy DURO's?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I like the Maxxis tires I got. I also noticed last week that my Costco carries TowMaster trailer tires for a good price. I would bet they stand behind them better than most places where you get tires. I don't know much about TowMaster but they've been around for awhile and I haven't heard anything bad about them. Good luck with your dealer I'd be surprised if they did anything since the tires had 6,000 miles on them.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Bill, I may be the only one here, but I don't use ST tires. There are just too many disadvantages and too few advantages, for me. Look at the really biguns - the Tetons, Mobile Suites, et al - and you will see LT's on them. 
One reason is the largest ST I'm aware of is Goodyear's Marathon 235/80R16; with a load rating of 3000#. The ST's that I removed from my 5'er, the size mentioned above, had the floppiest sidewalls I've ever seen on a tire. They also had problems, including a bulging, rotted sidewall and a sidewall with splits from wheel to tread. They had around 10K miles on them, I am a tire freak who keeps them properly inflated and balanced. Though my trailer is a 2005 model, the tires were made in late September of 2002, which didn't help the situation. 
This is just MHO, and that's all it is, but I suspect the flexing of the floppy sidewalls on the ST's is both why they have the 65 mph speed limit, and why they so often fail, as tires that flex a lot build up more heat than those that flex less.

This is what and where I put on: http://www.kumhousa.com/specifictire.do?id...d=2&pid=824

Sluggo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My DURO tires are still going strong.
I wish I had kept better track of the mileage they have endured...
My unit is a 2003 model, (bought in 2002)...and it's on it's original DURO tires.

This year, it will sit on a seasonal lot...and not be moved. No blow outs for us! Anyway...I'm watching the tire threads too. The best time to replace tires is BEFORE they fail.

Sorry to hear so many tire problems.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We also had a Duro Blow Out during our first season w/ New Tires. Blow Out It is very scary, & glad to hear no one was injuried.

Keystone reimbursed us for the replacement tires, we bought while on vacation.
















Good Luck!
Tami


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sluggo54 said:


> Bill, I may be the only one here, but I don't use ST tires. There are just too many disadvantages and too few advantages, for me. Look at the really biguns - the Tetons, Mobile Suites, et al - and you will see LT's on them.
> One reason is the largest ST I'm aware of is Goodyear's Marathon 235/80R16; with a load rating of 3000#. The ST's that I removed from my 5'er, the size mentioned above, had the floppiest sidewalls I've ever seen on a tire. They also had problems, including a bulging, rotted sidewall and a sidewall with splits from wheel to tread. They had around 10K miles on them, I am a tire freak who keeps them properly inflated and balanced. Though my trailer is a 2005 model, the tires were made in late September of 2002, which didn't help the situation.
> This is just MHO, and that's all it is, but I suspect the flexing of the floppy sidewalls on the ST's is both why they have the 65 mph speed limit, and why they so often fail, as tires that flex a lot build up more heat than those that flex less.
> 
> ...


Been thinking about going LT also... I bet it tows nice with those tires.. Lt tires are much stronger than ST tires..

Carey


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Bill, glad you're ok.

Just replaced my duro's.









Afraid of a blow out, they were all cracked and split!









Dealer covered it up with tire slime.









If you buy a used TT, check your tires very carefully!

Is 4 years average on tires before they split ,even if they're covered?

Oh well, better safe than sorry.

Russ


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

496silverado said:


> If you buy a used TT, check your tires very carefully!


Absolutely -

but, unfortunately, this is not limited to "used TTs"








Our new '05 was delivered to our doorstep in Nov. '05 with dry-rotted tires


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Well here is an update.
Duro is sending me replacements for all my tires. I must say, they were very responsive and quick with the claim. I got no arguement at all. I just filled out a simple claim form and sent a few pictures via email.
I am still hoping that Duro proves to be a reliable tire. But they have good customer service!

Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's greaty they gave you good service!

We're on our 5th season towing with Duro's and they have held up very well. Hope you get the same from your new set.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention earlier that not only did Keystone reimburse us for the replacement tires, but Duro also replaced the the tire that blew.









I'm glad to hear that they did right by you as well!

Tami


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

A quick update:

I got my new tires from Duro as promised . I had them mounted and purchased an extra rim so I can have a second spare as insurance. I hope these last better than the original set. If I have any apprehension about their reliability next spring, I am going to replace them with a quality set of ST radials. 
I will see how they hold up next weekend. We are heading to the Little Big Horn site (of Custer's last stand fame







). It should be about 500 miles round trip.









Bill


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a lot of faith in the Duros on my Outback. I have about 4000 miles on them so far, and they show little wear.

We had two Coleman Pop-up, and they both had Duros on them. We had no issues, and our last pop-up probably traveled 20,000 miles on the original set before I changed them out after six seasons. I never covered them and I noticed some cracks in the sidewalls, early one spring.

I carry a "spare spare," just in case. That idea came in handy this summer on our trip to Disney World. We noticed a small slice in the sidewall of one tire, about 100 miles from Orlando. (It was from something we hit - not a defect.) I changed it out at our campsite in Fort Wilderness and still had the spare on the rear bumper before heading back home. Great idea for the "peace of mind" factor!

When I got back home, I called Duro and they sent me a new tire, via UPS. Shipped to my door, the cost was about $75. I'll continue using Duros unless I start having problems.

Mike


----------

